# Where is the website??



## graywolf (Feb 21, 2009)

What happened to the www.modernarnis.net website???? cordially,Howard


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks like they didn't renew their domain registration.


> modernarnis.net expired on 02/12/2009 and is pending renewal or deletion.


----------



## graywolf (Feb 21, 2009)

I bet GM would not like that..Howard


----------



## arnisador (Feb 21, 2009)

They must still want it?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 21, 2009)

Probably an auto-renew failed. I'd expect them to have it sorted out shortly.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 22, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Probably an auto-renew failed. I'd expect them to have it sorted out shortly.




Site was working for me. 

I have noticed in the past that this site has also been in flux for a few hours to a couple of days. 

I never bought the name, and even if I did I would have left it alone. But, one would think that they would have this on a calendar and or read one of their e-mails and use a credit card a renew it before it ran out.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks like they renewed it today, through 2019.


----------

